# Mise à jour 4.3.2 quelles modifs ?



## MisterDrako (16 Avril 2011)

Eh bein voila tout est dans le titre (ou presque...)

j'ai fait cette mise à jour ce matin, mais j'ai pas pensé à zieuter
au début les modifs apportées....

quelqu'un sait-il ou je peux retrouver cela (simple curiosité....)

Merci à vous...:love::love:


----------



## Kamidh (16 Avril 2011)

Et voila

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1358?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## MisterDrako (16 Avril 2011)

Super .....

J"y cours .


Merci à toi


----------



## eric75007 (17 Avril 2011)

Depuis la mise à jour 4.3.2 pour Ipad mon appli friendly for facebook ne marches plus :-(


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Avril 2011)

eric75007 a dit:


> Depuis la mise à jour 4.3.2 pour Ipad mon appli friendly for facebook ne marches plus :-(



Pour moi aucun soucis avec friendly for Facebook...


----------

